# Headphones Chat



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Been years of waiting for the opportunity to get some very good headphones. Early birthday gift this year I picked up the Sennheiser HD 660S headphones. Previously I only had the Beyerdynamic DT 880 600ohms with the A20 amp. These were nice cans for classic rock, classical and soundtracks. Since I listen to many genres I read and watched reviews of the 660S and they were positive for many genres. It's like night and day listening to the same music. Of course, all the mp3's from the Napster days sound horrible!  No surprise, I hear everything with these, good and bad. I listen to mostly ALAC and FLAC, vinyl and tapes but have some AAC and old MP3's in various bitrates. 


Are you into headphones?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i picked up a pair of AKG K140S back 40 years ago. one of my best audio puchases ever. many many 80's albums with "scenes from the studio" show these exact cans on the ears of the engineers. the line has morphed over the years but remain true to the AKG sound and comfort.

My other set is a pair of SR40 electret headphones by stax. very nice. i would graduate from those into full electrostatics, as my main speakers are all electrostatics (quad and martin logan).


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I am not into headphones, but I should be!

I started following this chap on Instagram back sometime in 2019. His name is Christian James Hand. He is a musician, producer, roadie, and all around interesting dude (warning, NSFW language on his stuff, lol).

https://thesessionwebsite.com/
His most recent gig is "The Session" whereby he gains access to the original tracks / stems of very popular 70's / 80's / 90's and some later music and then breaks them down, track by track. Drums / Bass / Guitar / Keys / Extras / Vocals. He has a Radio show on KLOS on LA that you can listen to archived sessions on Sound Cloud. They're worth a listen.

But the real gems are his Instagram Live shows (link to both are on his page). He started doing them when COVID hit as he couldn't do his live Session shows. To date, he's done nearly 450 songs. He does them normally weekdays at 11:00 AM Pacific, Wednesday night at 7:00 PM PT and also on the weekends. They're live...so you miss them, you've lost it. But man, to date he's done some AMAZING things. And one of the nuttiest parts about it is the guests that come in. Some real music insiders like Jimmy Jam. We've had Greg Phillinganes drop in when he's broken down Michael Jackson, on which Greg played most of the keyboards. It's fantastic.

Anyway, as Christian says, you must listen on headphones for the true experience and, as is his saying, "real headphones don't die". He recommends Sony MDR-7506's and also the Audeze LCD-1's. The Audeze can get very pricey but the LCD-1's are "only" $400.

Anyway, happy to plug him because the shows are really really cool if you're into music. I had a pair of MDR 7506's back in the day when CD's first came out and I had a discman. Great phones.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

An alternate listening approach with color

Nuraphone


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

Madmolecule said:


> An alternate listening approach with color
> 
> Nuraphone


I've been eyeing those as well for a little while now. I suspect I might try them for my next pair.

chris.


----------

